# Foton 3 cylinder diesel 254A Glow Plugs?



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Does the Foton 254A diesel have glow plugs .. ?

I can't seem to find any

Here is a video I made to explain what things look like

https://youtu.be/TXuiWEOJr8Q

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

*My email address ..*

.. is [email protected] (alternate email) 

THanks 

Gary


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't look at your video, but it should have glow plugs if it's a diesel. They may not have been hooked up at the factory to your ignition switch. Are your issues with just hard starting, or are you not familiar with the function of the glow plugs? The ignition switch should have an on position, then a spring loaded Heat position if you turn it a little more, then finally if you turn the key all the way it goes to the starter relay to turn over. The key should then return to the on position by itself. Are you giving your glow plugs a chance to heat up, or are they just not working?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes it does.. 30 sec mark.. the bar w/ the orange/red wire on it is the hot wire.
should have 12volts to it in a certain key position.. either turning it LEFT for 15-30 sec and then right to start it.. OR a spring ramp just before the starter kicks in.. hold for 15-30 seconds.
You can check the bar w/ a cheap $5.00 volt meter..
If it wont activate w/ the key.. jump it w/a wire off the battery for 15-30 seconds then try to start.
Does it start at all or is it just HARD to start..


----------



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks . here is the situation ....*

It starts hard when it is cold out .. 
It starts and runs great in warmer weather .. 

It is my son's tractor that he bought used . 

And we could not figure out if the glow plugs were hooked up or not I will look again 

Thanks again SO MUCH ... this is very helpful !! 

BTW - it always starts but takes a while when cold out !! 

We will do some testing .. etc . and see what happens 

Thanks much ... I REALLY appreciate this 

Gary


----------



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks so much !!*



pogobill said:


> I didn't look at your video, but it should have glow plugs if it's a diesel. They may not have been hooked up at the factory to your ignition switch. Are your issues with just hard starting, or are you not familiar with the function of the glow plugs? The ignition switch should have an on position, then a spring loaded Heat position if you turn it a little more, then finally if you turn the key all the way it goes to the starter relay to turn over. The key should then return to the on position by itself. Are you giving your glow plugs a chance to heat up, or are they just not working?



Thanks so much .. Gary


----------

